# [SOLVED] ifconfig wlo1 up/ SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error

## sapnesh

I am unable to get my wireless interface up and running.

```
sudo ifconfig wlo1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error
```

some of the things that I did just before arriving at this error :-

1. I recompiled my kernel enabling 

```
CONFIG_TUN(for openvpn)
```

 and I also disabled 

```
NSA SElinux support
```

 in security options and I also disabled 

```
NFS(thought I wouldn't need it).
```

2. I succesfully switched from dhcpcd to NetworkManager(and dhcpd) and installed kde frontend Network Management,

3. Initially wlo1 was softblocked ,which I unblocked and was able to get it up and use a wifi network successfully

But after the reboot the wlo1 was down and has been throwing that error ever since I tried to get it up again.

 This is my wlo1

```
 sudo ifconfig wlo1

wlo1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 0c:84:dc:ab:39:e5  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

This is the output of dmesg just after I run 

```
sudo ifconfig wlo1 up
```

```
[ 1084.065355] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1085.166214] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1085.166219] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[ 1086.271067] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1087.371920] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1087.371925] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[ 1103.210668] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1104.311557] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1104.311563] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[ 1114.054135] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1115.155597] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 1115.155603] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[ 2281.149361] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 2282.250262] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 2282.250270] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)

[ 2345.242898] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 2346.343777] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800_wait_wpdma_ready: Error - WPDMA TX/RX busy [0x00000068]

[ 2346.343783] ieee80211 phy0: rt2800pci_set_device_state: Error - Device failed to enter state 4 (-5)
```

Please Help!

----------

## sapnesh

Well, I let my laptop take the yesterday night off and the issue seems to be solved this morning. When I booted it up I was able to connect to my wifi directly through KDE's Network management  without doing anything else(ifconfig wlo1 up).

But I still don't know what caused the error and what solved it, as I had already tried shutting down my laptop and booting it up again.

Any insight would be really appreciated . Thanks

P.S: I'm going to wait for sometime before marking this thread SOLVED.

----------

